# Apple trees



## Mvillecowboy (Mar 1, 2012)

Is there any organic sprays I can put on my apple trees to cut down in bugs? I hate the idea of dumping chemicals on my fruits but on the same note they do me no good if the fruit is full of worms and whatever. So far it is looking to be a great year for my apples.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

Some true organic gardeners I know use predatory insects to combat bad insects. Mantis, spiders, the true ladybug and a few others will help. I know of a few things to keeps animals such as deer rabbits and dogs off plants, but to organically fight mildews, blight, cankers, apple scab will be very difficult. You may be better off constantly checking your plants and if disease starts to show up cut it out with pruners before it spreads.dont forget to bleach pruners between cuts or blade will move disease.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Pugetsound (Feb 5, 2002)

My dad swears by soaking copenhagen in water with a little dish detergent....

I don't know if it works but below is his basic "recipe".

http://www.ehow.com/how_2227316_use-organic-pesticide-tobacco.html


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

I have yet to find an organic option that works to the same degree and i have been trying for years.
With all the time you will spend combatting insect, funguses and diseases, while your tree or trees are in production, its just one of those things where ya grin and bear it.


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

I have half a dozen apple and cherry trees that were clobbered by Rose Chaffer beetles for 2 years. 








They're similar to Japanese beetles and denude everything of blossoms and leaves.
I put out 3 pheromone traps and they've worked for me on these type bugs at least.
Each trap collected almost a pound of the bugs at the peak of their emergence and they're under control this spring.










This company has quite a few different species of bug and disease remedies that are sold to commercial orchards.
http://www.greatlakesipm.com/readytousekits.html

If you can't identify your bugs maybe contact them with pictures and they could help.


----------



## Mvillecowboy (Mar 1, 2012)

I have not personally (knock on wood) had any problems with bugs I was more just checking in case I do thank you for the responses. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

A book called --Dr. Bader's Pest Cures...............................Natural solutions to things that bug you................................Available now at CVS, for 10.99......Very informative and interesting book.

Examples of remedies in book
1). Next time you barbecue, throw Rosemary and sage on the coals, keeps all flying insects away

2). 3-cups of rubbing alcohol, 1 1/2 red cedar wood shavings, 1/2 cup of eucalyptus leaves and 1 spray bottle..mix all ingredients in a large bowl and mix well. Cover bowl and allow to stand for 6 days, strain solution through a piece of cheesecloth. Place in bottle and spray on skin as needeed

3). place fresh basil in muslin bags, hang them around your room or porch

4).Catnip placed in a sachet and placed around will deter mosquitoes in short order......Catnip contains the essential oil Nepetalactone, which is ten times more powerful than any industrial mosquito killing solution. A tea made from catnip can be placed in a bottle and sprayed anywhere you have a problem


Apple tree remedies are also in the book, like I said well worth the money


----------



## Wendy (Oct 6, 2008)

so....... you posted all that other stuff... why not some tips on apples instead? it's like a bad commercial! lol!


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

Hang a half bar of dial bar soap in a old panty hose leg, all the golf courses use this to keep deer away from both flowers and tree's. It will last for a long time and I think it takes care of most bugs too. I don't think other soap type's work, just Dial for some reason.


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

Wendy said:


> so....... you posted all that other stuff... why not some tips on apples instead? it's like a bad commercial! lol!


 MAKE A TRAP.......1 part molasses, to 9 parts tap water, then add yeast,so it will ferment, pour liquid into wide mouth jars, when fermentation has relaxed, hang jars in trees.

Fake them out: Hang plastic fruit in the trees, paint fruit with tanglefoot or stickem. when they land, they will be there for life.


----------



## Wendy (Oct 6, 2008)

GIDEON said:


> MAKE A TRAP.......1 part molasses, to 9 parts tap water, then add yeast,so it will ferment, pour liquid into wide mouth jars, when fermentation has relaxed, hang jars in trees.
> 
> Fake them out: Hang plastic fruit in the trees, paint fruit with tanglefoot or stickem. when they land, they will be there for life.



LOL, I could just see my local deer population walking around with plastic fruit stuck on their faces.........


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

Wendy said:


> LOL, I could just see my local deer population walking around with plastic fruit stuck on their faces.........


:lol::lol: Chiquita Banana

Remembered this from a while back...


----------



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

Pugetsound said:


> My dad swears by soaking copenhagen in water with a little dish detergent....
> 
> I don't know if it works but below is his basic "recipe".
> 
> http://www.ehow.com/how_2227316_use-organic-pesticide-tobacco.html


You would be shocked by the amount of people think organic means that nothing is used. I think many people would be very surprised to learn that nicotine is used as an organic application. 

The spotted wing drosophila and the marmorated stink bug will bring some new challenges to the grower's table.


----------



## Fabner1 (Jan 24, 2009)

Go here:

http://www.gardensalive.com/


O'lame Fred


----------

